# Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique *updated 6 weeks old*



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey- My beautiful doe Dixie just have me three bucklings a few days ago. Now I don't need three bucklings, so I am planning on wethering all of them. I thought that I would post some pic here though just to see what everyone thinks of them, other than they are cute 

I tried to get the best pictures I could, but they are babies and move a lot. lol
Werther:









Magnus









Thorsen (?)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Cirque*

Adorable little boys....and I'm sure they'll make wonderful pets! At least they stood still long enough for the pics.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Cirque*

So they all look to be only pet quality? Or is it just too hard to tell at this young age. I am really trying to learn so any commets are welcome. . . Please be critical, or I can not learn.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

At such a young age you can't really tell. I would give it a few weeks at the least and then decide. From the pictures, I think the top one looks like the best possible buck candidate of the three, but again, I can't put my hands on him and since he's so young and there's only one photo of each I can't really say. They all are very cute, and what neat colors!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

I would say Magnus, but everyone else is right, they're too young to tell for sure. They are all adorable enough though!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

Thank you. I will take more pic. LOTS AND LOTS :greengrin:

I am not looking for a buck but I will probably keep one as a wether, unless one shapes up to be a really nice prospect. I am torn between Magnus and Werther.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

I do believe that they are a bit young to tell - but is what we would need would be a side shot and a real shot to look at the legs.

Also, a picture of the dams udder from behind, side, and showing the foreudder if available. A pic of the sire would be great also one from the side and one from the rear to show leg set.

I know - I ask for alot! :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

The top buckling looks the nicest accoring to the pictures. But it could be how the others are standing.

How is their mom's udder? Do they have pedigree to back them up? when selling for pet quality bucks you dont have to worry about all that but if you want to sell for a registered herd sire you will.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

I know nothing about showing goats....I just love goats! I have two wethers just for pets and I think all three of these boys are just adoreable! I have to say though I just love Thorsen.....he just pulls at my heart strings.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

ok.. this is how i'v ebeen taught and it works wonderfully well.. you want a kids that you look at and just go ....WOW!

you want a kids that just strikes you with their length and presence

amazingly.. i have done this and it works absolutely wonderfully and it's how i've chosen some of my best animals.. of the three i say that the best looking one that caught me was the second..


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

I think they all look pretty nice especially the first. I would wait till they are older to really decide, Thats if you decide the dams udder is worth it :wink: There are real cute so if you decide to wether them they have the cute factor !!:thumb:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

Its so hard to tell right now as they are so young. But as of now i would place them three two one
beth


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

cdtrum: I am pretty sure that Thorsen will be for sale and we really are not that far apart. I am in southern WI. So if you are interested let me know :greengrin:

SDK: Magnus really caught my eye when the moment I saw him.

Thank for all the input everyone. I will try and get some better pictures when they are a bit bigger.

I can post other information about the dam and sire after a bit. I really want to look at these guy's conformation separate 1st. I know that the dam's udder and sire's history is important too but first I want to look at their conformation.

kelebek: Thanks for the shots that are important. I will work on that. . . how do you photograph a fore udder? Does it take some contortionism? :worried:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

a forudder picture is taken from the side of the doe


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

By NO mean am I an expert but I talked alot with a breeder when I was looking for a buck so I THINK I might be somewhat knowledgeable - but please please correctme if I am wrong.

If I had to choose one right now it would be werther - the first pic.

He seems to have the neck length, rear leg set from the side looks nice, long body, might be a little down hill though.

The second seems to have a short neck, but could be how he is standing. seems pretty straight, legs could have a little better set - but again, could be how he is standing.

Thorsen, angle of pic and head turned is really hard to tell


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

SDK: So so true about the wow factor. I had a buckling born last summer and once he was born I thought he just really stuck out from the rest of the bucklings so I decided to hang onto him and sure enough he has blossomed into a beautiful young buck, very very handsome boy.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

I agree with everyone that it is difficult to tell when they are so young. . . . I guess I like the first and second, but all three look pretty nice. Did you check teats? I always check that first thing and keep checking all the way up 'til weaning and past that (if we're keeping them). I think if one or more continue to develop really nicely and have the pedigree and mammary systems to back them up, then they would be good guys.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Nigerian Dwarf Bucklings Critique*

I can not believe it. These guys are not 6 weeks old. All other things being equal, same dam, sire, etc, Which looks like he is just a notch above his brother. I will continue to try and get better shots. Photo graphing kids is not easy!

I tried to get some better shots.

Magnus:

















Thor- He is the largest

















Werther


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just had to say - I LOVE the lavendar robe!!! :wink: 

The boys are very cute - but there is no way I could choose.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

That is my mom. :roll: I needed help to get is those pictures even that poor. . lol the ones I tried to take on my own were like this.:









Btw they are Pecan Hollow lines, both the dam I own the the buck that she was bred to are Pecan Hollow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so cute..........   :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

While it's hard to tell under all the hair, I like Wether the best. . .


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I vote for werther. :thumbup:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I still like thor the best.
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

they are very cute, but none of them catch my eye as herdsires. true, I'm not there to see first hand, but to me magnums got a short rump and posty legs, thor is narrow and more chunky ( really short neck) and werther has the width his brothers lack, but his body is shorter ( if i cant fit a "leg" between the elbow and the flank with "extra", its too short.)

If i had to pick one, it'd be werther


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your honest. I really applicate it.



SDK said:


> but his body is shorter ( if i cant fit a "leg" between the elbow and the flank with "extra", its too short.)


I don't understand this. One of my legs?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

like if you could take off one of his front legs..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like Thor, length right now is such a big deal in Nigerians - many of them lack it! I think his neck is turned towards the camera at an odd angle makign it look short while it isnt actually short.

Magnus is standing funning so it is hard to tell on his topline but Werther looks small to me but maybe its the fact that you can actualy see him near something like that flower pot. 

I really like the width between their hocks!


----------

